# Choker question?



## ontario026 (Feb 15, 2005)

I am planning on making a choker for drawing logs with my quad... Currently I have been using just a section of 5/32" cable with a hook on the end, I just wrap the cable around the load and hook it back to itself, which I know is not a good practice.... 

Does anyone have any recommendations for making a choker?? One commercially available choker is comprised of "20' of 3/16" aircraft cable with a 4" eyelet at one end and 5' of G30 zinc plated 1/4" chain ending with a 1/4" U.S. Made, forged steel heavy-duty hook on the other" 

Does that sound like a feasable design to utilize? a chunk of chain for wrapping around the load, then cable to the quad?


Matthew


----------



## Timberjackboy (Feb 15, 2005)

I know of a fela who just took a rope and weled to nuts togetaher then put the rope through both nuts and tied it at the end of the other and it worked pretty dam good, great for yarding Christmas trees, we had about 7 of these made up


----------



## clearance (Feb 15, 2005)

Ontario get a real choker. this is a length of cable with a knob and a bell. The knob is permanently attached at the very end of the cable, it looks like a knob. The bell is a larger piece of steel that rides the cable. The knob is pulled over and around the log and pushed into the bell, the harder you pull the other end of the cable the more it chokes. On the web type in a search for knob bell choker, you will find something there fore like $20-30 The cable chain idea isnt a real choker and a chain will come of the log more than a real choker


----------



## tree monkey (Feb 15, 2005)

get a 3/8 x 6 or 7 foot chocker, and a pin type bell. the bell will fit over a 1-7/8 ball hitch. under $40.00


----------



## redprospector (Feb 15, 2005)

Ontario,
I get my chokers from Bailey's. I think they call them a mini cat choker (3/8"x12'). They work great, and are well under $20.00 each.


----------



## John Ellison (Feb 15, 2005)

If you are talking about very small stuff it wont matter, but to get the most efficient pull you need to be as close to the load as possible. The problem with cable chokers is that there is no way to shorten up unless you have a drum/winch. A chain with a slip hook that is set on the log properly will stay on as well as a cable choker.
I would mount a chain grab hook or two on the back of your rig. Somewhere near the height of the axle. Too far above it and you could turn over, under it you will lose lift. Choke the log near the end and hook as close or as short as you can. You will be able to pull a lot more than if you used a cable choker and the log was several feet behind you. Slip and grab hooks are hardware store items.
I know very little about 4wheelers but I imagine they will flip over easier than bigger machines so be careful. 

John


----------



## tree monkey (Feb 15, 2005)

click on baileys. click on store. click on "wire rope and grappling supplies". click on"chockers".1/2x6 $8.95.

click on "cable hardware" winchline hooks $895.
this is what i call a twitch hook, a pin style hook has a bigger eye in it that fits a 1-7/8 boll hitch. 

it's fast and easy to use. later


----------



## IndyIan (Feb 16, 2005)

I just use logging chains from TSC. 1400lb working load, 5/16"links I believe, 14' long with a big hook that the chain slide through and tighten on the log, the other hook is a slot that the chain can't slide through. I did use a clevis through the hitch hole but have found that leaving the ball on and looping the chain around that works just fine as well. On my atv the hitch is quite over built so I don't think I could bend it but have a look at yours, you may have to use a clevis to keep from bending. The chain lets you decide how close you want to pull the log and also its easy to add another chain or two to get some reach. 
Also don't hook a load to the back rack to get more traction! A guy at my work did this and bent the rack and his handle bars when the atv went over backwards... Even pulling from the hitch be careful, I put my atv on its side pulling at a sharp angle on a side hill... No damage but I was lucky.
Ian


----------



## spencerhenry (Feb 17, 2005)

i havent tried them yet, but nylon chokers, and winch line are available. i skid alot of small stuff that cable chokers dont like to stay on, but nylon ones will cinch up tighter. obviously they wiegh less too. i buy chokers locally, with cable, bell, and labor they are only about $10 each, but i dont know how much nylon ones cost.


----------

